# Hi Ho Silver ....



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Introducing "Wolfwood's Silver Lining"!!! Isn't she pretty?







































hmmm....guess I should make it clear that this is KATHY's toy...I've got my Miata!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Wolfie! 








to Kathy!  
She is 








!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

So Wolfie, is that little rear seat comfortable????

You go Kathy









John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

John, that's a stock photo....and the answer is a resounding "NO"! Our's will have "Corbin" seats & associated backrests







I think that's 'sposed to mean soemthing to those who know about these things







The Corbin driver's seat does feel awhole lot more like my saddle, tho!!!

Oh yeah...Kath says to tell y'all that it'll have studded saddlebags and seats.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Oh yeah...Kath says to tell y'all that it'll have studded saddlebags and seats.


Studded seats








Not sure that would be fun to sit on.....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Not Yet said:


> Oh yeah...Kath says to tell y'all that it'll have studded saddlebags and seats.


Studded seats








Not sure that would be fun to sit on.....
[/quote]
LOL! Exactly what I said but I'm told the studs are on the back part of the _sides _ of the seats....


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Not Yet said:


> Studded seats
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not fun at all... But great for those icy New Hampshire winters!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Very Very







I'm so jealous







Good for her








Please tell her Congrats for me!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

RizFam said:


> Very Very
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just did!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

That's one fancy ride! Congrats on the new toy!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Kath on the wheels very nice









Don


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Cooooool ride girl! That will be a blast in the mountains.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Wow...that is a sweet ride for sure.

Wish I had one.


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

Here is my baby... Have fun on your new ride!!

Brenda


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

OH NO!







Outbacker Biker Chicks!?







What does it mean?







A new Forum title?







Leather Outbacker accesories? Bike flags? You know they say you can tell the mood of a biker by the number of bugs in thier teeth. If that's the case, by the looks of this bike I may have to buy stock in a Dental Floss company!







Will Kathy and Judi find that thier free time is spent flossing?







What is this forum coming to!?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> OH NO!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure, Eric. You can come by and drool. Better yet, we'll buzz by your place!!! Think your neighbors will mind if we test the pipes in your driveway???? Fair warning tho'... you _will _ be required to stand behind  the white line - - - there will be no drooling on the chrome. Got it?









Thanks all! (Nice bike, Brenda!!!! hmmmmm *O*utbacker *B*iker *C*hicks....has a nice ring to it, don't you think? ) Word is the "Silver Lining" has made it from the Warehouse to the Delivery Prep. floor. She should be coming home some time next week (but its gonna be 50* THIS  weekend







). Looks like Kathy's 4Runner is gonna spend the rest of the winter outside







Geeeeee....not to long ago it was gonna be _my_ car moving outside for a Tundra







Something happened here ....


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> OH NO!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure, Eric. You can come by and drool. Better yet, we'll buzz by your place!!! Think your neighbors will mind if we test the pipes in your driveway???? Fair warning tho'... you _will _ be required to stand behind  the white line - - - there will be no drooling on the chrome. Got it?









*WHAT! I NEED to touch it though!! *









Thanks all! (Nice bike, Brenda!!!! hmmmmm *O*utbacker *B*iker *C*hicks....has a nice ring to it, don't you think? ) Word is the "Silver Lining" has made it from the Warehouse to the Delivery Prep. floor. She should be coming home some time next week (but its gonna be 50* THIS  weekend







). Looks like Kathy's 4Runner is gonna spend the rest of the winter outside







Geeeeee....not to long ago it was gonna be _my_ car moving outside for a Tundra







Something happened here ....








[/quote]

HMMMMMM.....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> OH NO!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure, Eric. You can come by and drool. Better yet, we'll buzz by your place!!! Think your neighbors will mind if we test the pipes in your driveway???? Fair warning tho'... you _will _ be required to stand behind  the white line - - - there will be no drooling on the chrome. Got it?









*WHAT! I NEED to touch it though!! *









Thanks all! (Nice bike, Brenda!!!! hmmmmm *O*utbacker *B*iker *C*hicks....has a nice ring to it, don't you think? ) Word is the "Silver Lining" has made it from the Warehouse to the Delivery Prep. floor. She should be coming home some time next week (but its gonna be 50* THIS  weekend







). Looks like Kathy's 4Runner is gonna spend the rest of the winter outside







Geeeeee....not to long ago it was gonna be _my_ car moving outside for a Tundra







Something happened here ....








[/quote]

HMMMMMM.....









[/quote]

Hey guy, I'm just the 'Front Man". If I understand it right - you're saying that you actually want permission to TOUCH the bike. Put your hand in direct contact with its Silverness? Yeah? Ooooooooh. I see.

Really?

Um. Well. Um. You'll have to speak directly with Herself about that...but I'll see what I can arrange for you...







...how's - say - after 6pm Saturday evening?


----------

